# Quantum-10v turbo swap



## hieber265 (Nov 4, 2010)

I located an 89 audi 5000 nearby for $500. Looking into swapping the 10vt into my 89 quantum. I curious if the motor will swap right in and if i can be hooked up to my existing trasmission. eventually i plan to do full drivetrain swap and my my non syncro quantum awd. thanks in advance for any help, cant wait to get it home and get started.


----------



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

The 10vT will bolt up to any 5cyl trans FWD or AWD, so no problem there. The wiring of the 10vt can be tough, not impossible by any means but detailed. Now making your car AWD, that is HUGE TASK, just look for a QSW you can find them fairly cheap, Not a huge market for them to be honest but the are fairly rare. But looking for a QSW would be easier and cheaper even if you had to trailer it home, then an AWD swap


----------



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

here you go, they are one the correct coast also :laugh: 

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1334449


----------



## hieber265 (Nov 4, 2010)

Im not going to have to do much for wiring i believe...plan on using the audi ecu?


----------



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

It is still fairly detailed, switch, just look at the Audi 4000 Quattro turbo swaps, it is pretty intense, i have looked into it my self, that is the plan for my QSW also


----------



## 2thinlizzy (Nov 22, 2012)

*QSW engine swap, and AWD to Syncro conversion*

I have not seen this thread before. My 1984 QSW is in an Audi specialty shop now, getting a new 20 valve turbo engine, with all new electronics, cooling system, A/C system, etc. The consideration of the Syncro conversion was just a wild idea initially, but now we have purchased a QSW with Syncro in order to investigate the possibility. It might be wiser to just restore the 2nd one, than to make it a donor car, and complicate the rebirth of the first car. Decision not made yet.


----------



## 2thinlizzy (Nov 22, 2012)

*Correct error in title of my just posted note*

The line should be FWD to Syncro conversion. Sorry.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

I currently have a Quantum with the MC1 motor from an Audi 5000 in it. The motor drops right in, but only if the car was originally a 5 cylinder. If it was originally a 4 cylinder then you are going to have to fabricate motor mounts. 

Another thing to consider though is that the wastegate WILL hit the battery tray. You can cut out the battery tray and relocate the battery somewhere in the rear, or you could possibly only cut out enough of the tray to clear the wastegate and then source a smaller battery. Older Civic batteries are usually pretty small.

Old thread....http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4571884-5KTQ-motor-(MC1)-into-a-QSW-build-thread.


----------

